

Ask HN: How can you proof that your website content has been plagirized? - sosha
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/bhall/how_can_i_prove_that_content_has_been_plagiarized/

======
jacquesm
Proof, as in 100% proof ? Or prove ? And Plagiarized.

You are going to have to prove 'provenance'.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provenance>

This is a very complicated subject, the best thing you can do is to document
very carefully the process of creation, time stamps and so on, and then to use
those to challenge the people that cloned your content.

Mostly in the context of college, but useful stuff anyway:

<http://www.bobbyelliott.com/Plagiarism.htm>

------
proexploit
While that's a difficult question depending on your meaning, you can get some
info at <http://copyscape.com>. I paid for some premium credits personally,
allows you to automatically check every page of your website.

Edt: clickable link.

------
sosha
Will Copyscape show which content came first?

